# Crate Hatin'



## GlamDoggie (May 4, 2008)

Ok I am in need or some help!!

Enzo came to us at 12 weeks and a few days old last Friday. We have a lovely crate for him with a comfy bed and fleece blanket. Friday night we didn't really have time to slowly introduce him to the crate, so we put him in it and he literally went nuts. My Fiance slept on the floor next to him and the second he could feel his hand Enzo calmed down. So that's how they slept that night...

Over the weekend we worked on introducing the crate to him, leaving treats in there for him to find, and just letting him walk freely in and out of it whenever he pleased. He will lay down in there, but the second you close him in, forget it! He freaks out... So now my fiance sleeps on the floor next to his crate every night. :blink:

Do you think a Snuggle Puppy would help? Is he still so young and everything is still so new? I just want him to love his crate!! He ate breakfast in there this morning with the door open..so I'm quite confused as to why, he freaks out when we close the door?! :smilie_tischkante:

Also, he comes to work with me and has a playpen. If he isn't occupied with something or sleeping, Enzo jumps up until I look at him/ pick him up. I know I probably should just ignore him when he does this. I try to not say anything but comfort him give him a toy and stand up once he's settled, but to no avail he will start jumping once he realizes Mama isn't there anymore! 

Any suggestions would help out immensely! 

Thank you in advanced.


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

Hmm.... Maybe try the snuggle puppy or just a warm bottle of water wrapped up? 

My Enzo only freaked out once, which was the second night, I think he was too exhausted the first night to even care. That night I moved his crate next to my bedside and just talked to him and put my hand up to the cage. He licked my hand a little and settled down. That night he woke up a couple more times and I did the same thing and he went back to bed. I kept his crate next to my bedside for about a week before moving it downstairs where he has been fine. 

Oh and I used the PetStages Cuddle Pal the first couple weeks, he still sleeps with it but I don't warm it up anymore. I may warm it up the next few nights as the temp is supposed to drop. 

It hurts hearing them cry but you have to stick with it or he'll never learn. I'm sure other people will have better advice. Good luck!


----------



## GlamDoggie (May 4, 2008)

Thanks Amanda!! 

We do have his crate by the bed. We try to stick it out but he gets so worked up in there.. and he was just outside and went to the bathroom so its not that. If he falls asleep and we put him in the crate he'll sleep the night and wake up around 5:30-6:00 for potty. It's just getting him to fall asleep in there that's the problem! 

I think I may try the Petstages Cuddle Pal and see if it helps at all! It really is so heartbreaking hearing him cry!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Bella cried her first little bit in the crate too. We now place a precious little blanket over the top of the crate (leaving the entry door uncovered) - this allows for less distractions. We also used the warmed water bottle. I have heard that a ticking clock placed in the crate helps a lot too. A snuggly teddy bear (Mr. Horsey) sleeps with Bella and she loves to cuddle up in there. Hope these tips will help. Hugs!


----------



## GlamDoggie (May 4, 2008)

Summergirl73 said:


> Bella cried her first little bit in the crate too. We now place a precious little blanket over the top of the crate (leaving the entry door uncovered) - this allows for less distractions. We also used the warmed water bottle. I have heard that a ticking clock placed in the crate helps a lot too. A snuggly teddy bear (Mr. Horsey) sleeps with Bella and she loves to cuddle up in there. Hope these tips will help. Hugs!


 
Thanks Bridget.. we do cover the crate so he can just see out the front... I swear he gets so worked up he could tip the thing over! ugh!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

How does he do in his playpen? I could never crate Bailey. He got absolutely frantic in a crate. He does much better in his pen with a bed and pad. He was housebroken when he came home, though, so I didn't have to crate train him.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Marj that is a great thought....maybe the playpen would be much better option!


----------



## GlamDoggie (May 4, 2008)

Bailey is super cute Marj!! 

Enzo likes his play pen better, but will still try to jump out when he decides "hey I want out!" I don't know what to do besides try and distract him with a toy when he does that. I don't want to teach him that if he whines he gets what he wants!

As we speak he's napping in there though lol (He fell asleep on my desk and I put him in there).. Enzo is also somewhat potty trained so we really don't need it for potty, just night time and running errands etc.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Enzo is the cutest little guy ever! He;ll come around...he's just a baby.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

It does take time but he'll come around. Two of my fluffs took to the crate right away but Hardy hated it at first. He would throw himself at the side and bite the wire . I kept him beside my bed and kept talking to him and finally ( over a week) he accepted it. I'm glad because they still sleep in their crates at night and there are times when they have tobe crated when I do interviews for my childcare, or furnace repair man comes and so on. Just keep at it. Oh and Hardy would HOWL in it . Lovely sound!LOL!!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

You might try some occupational toys (Busy Buddy, Kong) to keep him busy during the day. I would absolutely ignore him and only give him attention on your terms (unless he's saying he needs to go out to potty). 

I teach the dog that shutting the door and opening it is no big deal. Practice opening and closing the door - just closed for a second at first while you toss a treat in the back of the cage. Repeat, repeat, repeat and slowly change the amount of time its closed.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I agree that a play pen might be a better option for Enzo. However, I do think that his reaction to his crate sounds about normal for a young pup and is to be expected. I think with some time, training and some good treat toys, he'll get used to being in his crate. I personally prefer using a play pen with Bailey and he has done really well with it. I like it because he has more room to walk around and play, and I can leave puppy pads, his water bowl and some toys to keep him busy while I'm gone.


----------



## GlamDoggie (May 4, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your input. I guess he still needs to get used to it. I just hate when the little guy gets upset. He goes in his crate fine during the day, the second you shut the door...forget it..flip out central! 

Thanks for the suggestions JMM I will try that.

Nida, Enzo likes his play pen just like Bailey (who btw is soo precious!!) 


I think we're going to try 1 more night in the crate then Friday night see if he prefers sleeping in his play pen. 

Thanks for all the helpful advice!!


----------



## Missy Magoo (Dec 5, 2011)

I know exactly what you are talking about! Missy loved her crate, as long as you didn't shut the door. We ended up putting her crate up on our night stand, right next to my side of the bed. But that didn't help. She would go crazy. She would jump, paw, claw, and cry until I lost too much sleep. I ended up giving in and letting her sleep in bed with us. Luckily, my husband doesn't mind - he actually likes sleeping with her. Now I put her tiny little bed on our headboard and she either sleeps in that right above our heads or climbs underneath the covers. Of course, this doesn't work for all people. Some owners don't support the idea of letting your dogs sleep with you. But Missy is so tiny and I just couldn't handle the crying. It ended up that she just wanted to be with her Mommy, so I gave in. If we left, we would put her in her crate and just leave. When we came back, she would be sound asleep. Luckily, she learned to use the dog door quickly, so now she is never locked in her crate. She sleeps in her crate during the day, but it is more of a "safe haven" than anything else. I guess I lucked out with a hubby who likes to sleep with a dog! Sorry I could not be of more help! But I know how hard it is to hear them cry!


----------



## Kate&Maddox (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh my goodness. This sounds just like my maltese when he was younger. I would put him in the crate and he would thrash around and move the crate around. He would get so worked up. Then if I opened the door he'd be fine. If I started to shut the door slowly he would use his paw and push it open :HistericalSmiley: It was so cute though. I tried letting him sleep in a playpen and he would just run back and forth barking his little head off. I felt so bad he would work himself up and bark for hours so I gave in and let him sleep in bed. Then eventually he was okay with the playpen and now after he's just gotten used to the crate now that he's older and he deals with it. He is very quiet in it. Both of my small dogs took forever to like their crates and now they love to go sleep in them and hide in them like they're their little caves  It's just a lot of time and patience and I think your method just depends on how much time and patience you have :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## GlamDoggie (May 4, 2008)

Ok guys just like Kate&Maddox and Missy Magoo. We gave in!! We were not getting enough sleep and he was so miserable. He sleeps in bed with us lol :blush:. He sleeps all night and if he does have to go potty, Enzo wakes me or my fiance up, we put him on his pee pad and he does his business then back in bed it is. 

When we go out, we still put him in the crate.

My thoery is he is so smart that he knew the bed was the place to be! :innocent:

He is doing so well with training! He knows he can go potty outside or on his pee pad (esp. night time or when its POURING). We really haven't had any accidents. :chiliknock on wood)


Thanks for everyones suggestions!!!


----------

